# Tinboats hat giveaway



## Jim (Mar 26, 2021)

Let’s go! These are limited run, super sexy baseball hats. LOL!

All you need to do is reply with “IN” below. 

The winner will pick one hat from below whatever is left. I have been giving them away. 

This will run for a couple of weeks and I will pick a winner with random.org







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Mar 26, 2021)

IN


----------



## lap202 (Mar 26, 2021)

IN


----------



## FudgeDragon (Mar 26, 2021)

IN


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 27, 2021)

IN


----------



## Kismet (Mar 27, 2021)

*IN*


----------



## freimer (Mar 28, 2021)

In


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RanchMisfit  (Mar 28, 2021)

IN


----------



## JimmyTodd (Mar 28, 2021)

In


----------



## mb771544 (Mar 30, 2021)

In!


----------



## bbot1967 (Mar 30, 2021)

IN 8)


----------



## dbross (Mar 31, 2021)

IN


----------



## jethro (Mar 31, 2021)

IN


----------



## oldtwohairs (Mar 31, 2021)

IN


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 1, 2021)

*IN*


----------



## Frankenfish (Apr 2, 2021)

IN


----------



## nytebyte (Apr 4, 2021)

In


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 4, 2021)

In


----------



## Attwanl (Apr 11, 2021)

In


----------



## bplayer405 (Apr 11, 2021)

In

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentbravo (Apr 13, 2021)

In


----------



## zekepa (Apr 14, 2021)

IN


----------



## Karl423 (Apr 15, 2021)

In would love a hat just found this forum and excited to get to know the community.
My Grumman on the Mississippi at ice out.






Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rene (Apr 17, 2021)

In


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 19, 2021)

In


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2021)

Random.org picked #1, which makes *InSaneFisherMan* the winner. I will send you a PM.

InSaneFisherMan,
I have 2 hats left, the top left and the bottom right? Pick one and it's yours. If you want the other styles, Let me know and I will put an order in for new hats anyway. This will be the catalyst to get off my butt and place the order. :LOL2: 

Thanks to all who entered, stay tuned for the next giveaway coming real soon.

Jim


----------



## Kismet (Apr 27, 2021)

Hmmmppfffh. :?


----------



## JimmyTodd (Apr 28, 2021)

Thank you for another fun giveaway Jim!


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Apr 28, 2021)

Bottom right hat for me!


----------



## GSUBassmaster1979 (Apr 29, 2021)

IN


----------



## Innexes (May 4, 2021)

IN!


----------



## Mj154 (May 6, 2021)

In


----------

